# Astrix Huckster ?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.astrixsports.com/huckster.html

Freind of mine just purchased this frameset for AM / FR / DH use. Anyone have any experience with the frame ? Is has 8" travel and uses a 135mm rear hub, 73mm BB shell. He purchased the frame for the travel and being able to run his current wheelset and crankset. My first recomendation for him was a VP Free but maybe he made a better choice ???


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is a nice frame. I haven't personally used it but it looks good and from what I have heard people say nothing but good things about that. Isn't that right Jake? I am getting codes brother.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dont know about the hucksters... but i've got a friend with a Havoc for sale... awesome bikes...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I've heard they are tha shiznitz


----------



## AKgoldenbullit (May 10, 2006)

These Bikes Are The Most Balla Sh*t Eva!!! Way Better Than Any Sc Fo Sho!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Asterix is one of those company's that sells sweet bike frames but doesn't flap there feathers every where. They are extremely under rated because they are one of the few that build real frames yet don't flap there mouth about how great they are. They are a company that sells to people that want a real bike & not a advertisement. The dual pivot on the dropouts is a very nice touch. My Marin Team Issue was like that & it railed in the rear, head angle was poor. :cornut:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Asterix is one of those company's that sells sweet bike frames but doesn't flap there feathers every where. They are extremely under rated because they are one of the few that build real frames yet don't flap there mouth about how great they are. They are a company that sells to people that want a real bike & not a advertisement.:


true dat..........................


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Huckster*

Currently waiting for my Huckster to Arrive sweet! Will post picutues after I build. What up Poh...when are we riding???

Rafael


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> Currently waiting for my Huckster to Arrive sweet! Will post picutues after I build. What up Poh...when are we riding???
> 
> Rafael


sick dude... I thought that was your coilair i saw on craigslist... hahaha

this sat i think we're heading to Dominican... you game???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*I'm that guy*

I'm have an Astrix Havoc for sale $2000, great shape, all good parts extra set of replacement linkages for later. Contact for details. :thumbsup:


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

One of the moderators on here,Shuntavi's son, Mike Wilson, was sponsored by them for a while, may still be for all I know, but he rode the crap out of that bike. Shuntavi made some awesome pics too. He is as talented w/the camera as his son is w/a bike. Here are a coupla old pics.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm have an Astrix Havoc for sale $2000, great shape, all good parts extra set of replacement linkages for later. Contact for details. :thumbsup:


Get ahold of Desmo http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=295810
:thumbsup:


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a dude on this thread that has one with a picture, try hittin him up maybe. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3035303&page=3


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Get ahold of Desmo http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=295810
> :thumbsup:


out of desmo's budget... or i would've told desmo long time ago...


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

astrix makes one sick bike! i love my havoc! they are way solid and really fun to ride! having never ridin the huckster i cant say anything about it! but if i had to make an opinion i would say its a good choice for a bike


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Got my Huckster!!!*

Got my Huckster!!! Now all I have to do is build it...Sorry Poh didn't get your message til today...were riding tomorrow though JM!

-R


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm the other dude with the Huckster! I saw the thread. I've only had it for a few months so far. I got it from a guy at a local shop who built it and never got a chance to race it, I think he got hurt or something, so I basically bought it new.

I had it at a different shop and a guy said his friend used to race with one and it was the best bike he ever rode.

Anyway, its a very solid feeling frame, if that can be quantified. It has a very balanced feel to it in the air, at least for the bit I've been out on it. I'm just waiting for Keystone to open here in CO so I can really get out and use it.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

hey Rafael... congrats on the new rig... you riding this weekend??? Sat Dominican and Sunday JMP... Also, wednesday evening UC Berkeley with Ridesfo... though i'm not sure if i'd be able to make that one... lol


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Here it is...ready to ride!*

Finally got it built...with the help of my buddy Zeb! Thanks Zeb I couldn't done it with out you! Hey Poh were riding Santa Cruz this weekend...(6/10/07 Sunday). Astrix kicks ass!

-R

Now how do i post pix...lets see, oh got it!


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*One last pic...*

Forgot this one!

-R


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ay dios mio, what a beautiful bike


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Saweeeeet!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you the big guy Zeb has been talking about  Asterix are awesome another small silent company building quality frames. :rockon: Riding Dom with a newbee Sat, call Zeb & come on out. :cornut:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah! I'll give him a call...but I didn't think I was that big but compared to him who isn't!  

-R


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> Yeah! I'll give him a call...but I didn't think I was that big but compared to him who isn't!
> 
> -R


Dang im a midget then. :cornut:


----------



## Astrix (Jan 13, 2004)

rarroyo said:


> Finally got it built...Astrix kicks ass!


Hey Rafael,

Great looking custom build on the Huckster! Enjoy the ride!

Regards,

Ryan Carroll


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Man my 06' didn't come with that cool metal plate on the head tube, mine is just painted on. Eventually post pictures of it in action and I'll do likewise, less than 2 weeks until Keystone. Nice bike


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone who gave me props on the build, especially from you Ryan! Sweet...I will post action shots ASAP!

-R


----------



## solarburn (Jun 27, 2005)

*Nice!*

Wanna see a side pic please. Love the bike man!


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Final*

This is it!

-R


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Rafael... nice looking bike... you racing it at chdh this weekend??? XD


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoa! six-bar linkage?

how many pivots are there on that thing?


----------



## solarburn (Jun 27, 2005)

*enjoy it!*

Thanks man. I have been looking at these for awhile...on my list for next bike...and they really look kill man. Those are some fat tires you got there he he. Looks mean!


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

No...I think I'm just riding, I need to dial it in. How about you? Let me know if your down to ride either Dom on Sat or Santa Cruz on Sunday.

To answer your question Motha...I believe it is 6! With 8 inches of travel I haven't noticed any bobbing. Sweet...

-R

PS will post profile (side shot) after work!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> No...I think I'm just riding, I need to dial it in. How about you? Let me know if your down to ride either Dom on Sat or Santa Cruz on Sunday.
> 
> To answer your question Motha...I believe it is 6! With 8 inches of travel I haven't noticed any bobbing. Sweet...
> 
> ...


oooo... ok... not this weekend. I'mma be racing.. hehehe. But i'm down to ride any time of the week now. Schools out... XD


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

For sure...I thinking Wednesday JMP 5:30 - 8pm, let me know if your down I can pick you up after work (i'm comming from hercules anywayz).

-R

PS Good Luck


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> For sure...I thinking Wednesday JMP 5:30 - 8pm, let me know if your down I can pick you up after work (i'm comming from hercules anywayz).
> 
> -R
> 
> PS Good Luck


i'm definitely down... I'm in El Ceritto housesitting for my teacher... Where do we meet?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> For sure...I thinking Wednesday JMP 5:30 - 8pm, let me know if your down I can pick you up after work (i'm comming from hercules anywayz).
> 
> -R
> 
> PS Good Luck


We should car pool Dom, im in Pinole :thumbsup:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Sure thing...as we get closer to the weekend we can finalize plans.

Poh I can pass by there just give me a call...

-R


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Hey Dave*

Hey Dave...I think we rode Dom a few months back...I had my fisher than.

-Rafael


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> Hey Dave...I think we rode Dom a few months back...I had my fisher than.
> 
> -Rafael


Then you bought the Kona & now Astrix, same person


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes you got it...I sold the Kona for the Astrix...just movin on up!

-R

It looks like I will not be riding on Sat...have to help my bro move. :bluefrown: 

Why dont you come out tomorrow JMP?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> Yes you got it...I sold the Kona for the Astrix...just movin on up!
> 
> -R
> 
> ...


Working Mon - Fri in Sausalito. :smallviolin: Sat im free till 3:00 then off to a graduation, Son is free though from 1:00 on, hummm JMP 

Dang dude you arnt kiddin about movin on, BIG time movin on in *Style*, welcome to the *DaRk SiDe* brotha. Well have to swap bikes some time, id love to try that beauty out if possible. :yesnod:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Well what about Santa Cruz on Sunday... Yeah anytime you'd like to take down the Middle of Big Trees is ok with me or any other trail for that matter.

-R:thumbsup:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Well finally got to ride...and it is true after a few minutes you realize how sweet this bike really is, it is amazing how well it peddals flat and up hill, and as you can imagine downhill is pure bliss. I took it down Chaparel, and hidden trail in JMP Oakalnd. This is the best bike I have ever owned but before I can trully recommend it I want to put in some real riding. This is an awesome bike.

-R


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Riding JMP tomorrow (6/13/07) 6pm!

-R


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> Riding JMP tomorrow (6/13/07) 6pm!
> 
> -R


Out :madman:


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

you'd think a bike with 8''avel woould have a 83bb shell and 150 mm rear hub spacing


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe it was designed to have the largest number of options and stability. It performs very well and would recommend it to anyone who wants a large travel bike without the penalty of pedaling. Awesome bike!

Sorry to dogonfr...but maybe we can ride this weekend?

-R


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> Riding JMP tomorrow (6/13/07) 6pm!
> 
> -R


no bike with me and will probably be out with some friends... but dave, mind if i stop by later in the evening to get me bike?>


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

So are you guys riding today?

-R


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

no bike... no ride... i'm going out for a walk with my friend then most probably dropping by dave's place to see if i can pick my bike up...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

haha, you said ass tricks...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Asterix is one of those company's that sells sweet bike frames but doesn't flap there feathers every where..


too bad for them that you don't own one. then there would be about 3 million threads about Astrix Bikes...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> too bad for them that you don't own one. then there would be about 3 million threads about Astrix Bikes...


:cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> So are you guys riding today?
> 
> -R


Sat after noon Dominican


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

I'rm down what time?

-R


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rarroyo said:


> I'rm down what time?
> 
> -R


Need to go to Costco with the social advider so im hopeing to be there by 1:00'ish. :thumbsup: If you dont have my number call mrperk he's riding also.


----------

